# Lake Raven?



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

I am heading to Huntsville State Park on sunday and was planning on fishing for some bass in the kayak. Has anyone been out to that lake before and do you have any advise.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been there in the last 3 years it is tough fishing for me, I did catch a really nice 4 pound Lmb. It is a nice size lake for a yak, I would go and throw white spinner baits thats what worked for me. If you have never been there you should go and check it out, good luck.


----------



## dosseric (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a great little lake (all of it is 'no wake' so its perfect for a paddler), but I've never fished it this time of year. It's got a few gators in it.

during summer, the upper ends of the fingers are full of pads and floating hycinth (sp?). 

As warm as it's been, you might even find a few pre-spawn fish. I'd start at the dam and throw weightless senko's and T-rigs. There is flooded timber and steep drop offs right next to the dam. The dam is sandier than most of the lake so I am guessing most of the spawning action happens on the dam. (I could be wrong... as I said, I've never fished it this time of year)

It's probably a good idea to briefly work a trap in each creek arm. The shallow, muddy flats will have the warmest water and might hold some of the pre-spawn fish. 

Also, check the hours before you go. I've been there a few times (before sunrise) and had to wait for the park to open.


----------



## Nast252 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lots of good cover and everything just looks "fishy"....I have found that the smaller finesse baits work the best cause these fish have had the kitchen sink thrown at them...also have the chance to catch a 15 +


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

I checked the stocking report and saw that it had been stocked with share lunker fry in it in 2009. They should already be in the 3-5 lb range if any of them made it. 

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

Well my dad and I tried to catch the fish today along with about 12 other bass boats. We worked the whole lake throwing soft plastics wacky style, Texas rigged, drop shot'n, even weightless. Then when none of that worked I switched over to crank baits lip less first and then billed. My dad was throwing a spinner. We didn't get a bite. As a matter of fact we didn't see anyone else get anything either. 

We fished deep, shallow, and every where in between. They just had lock jaw today. Water was clear to about 5 feet.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Those fish are pretty slick out there, they can be tough. At least it was a nice day on the water with your dad. Get as many of those as you can.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

The fishing is tough but you'll be happy if you catch one LMB. I have found the early topwater bite to be the only consistent time I can land fish. Unfortunately, I think it's the wrong time of year for that. I haven't been been back since the drought and am curious about how low it got and how many fish survived.


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd think twice about eating any fish from there after reading this!

http://ksam1017.com/2011/news/lake-raven-closure/


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been there, done that and if it was me, I would drive a little further up the road to Crockett and fish Houston County Lake. Spring feed and some good fishing.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fishing that lake can drive you nuts. Yes, it sure does look "fishy". It looks like there should be a fish caught on every cast. NOT! Every fish in that lake has been caught and released 20 times. Once in a great while, you'll get lucky and find a pattern. It might be schooling at dawn, frogs over grass or whatever. I have NEVER caught numbers there. It definitely has some big ole gals in there though. Catching them is another story entirely.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Texasfisherman57 said:


> Fishing that lake can drive you nuts. Yes, it sure does look "fishy". It looks like there should be a fish caught on every cast. NOT! Every fish in that lake has been caught and released 20 times. Once in a great while, you'll get lucky and find a pattern. It might be schooling at dawn, frogs over grass or whatever. I have NEVER caught numbers there. It definitely has some big ole gals in there though. Catching them is another story entirely.


 My thoughts, exactally!


----------

